# Apache



## DarkPlanet (24. Juni 2002)

Was muss ich bei dem Apache einstellen damit ich 
.phps Datein im Browser sehn kann und die nicht downloaded werden...


----------



## Christoph (24. Juni 2002)

1.)  
2.) http://www.phparchiv.de
3.) http://www.google.de

Suchen hilft. auf jedenfall lädt´s du dir PHPTRIAD oder so runter.

hier ein link wo alles erklärt ist: http://www.newbieweb.de


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (24. Juni 2002)

Zweite Möglichkeit: digi fragen 

Nein, das sollte Dir weiterhelfen:
die .PHPS - Files sind Source-Code-Files von PHP, die, so der WebServer (hier: Apache) dafür konfiguriert ist, mit Syntaxhighlightning dargestellt werden.

Hierfür musst Du in Deiner httpd.conf folgende Einträge hinzufügen. Du findest den Abschnitt dort wo auch die _AddType_ Direktive für die .PHP-Files sind:

```
Für PHP4:
AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps

Für PHP3:
AddType application/x-httpd-php3-source .phps
```
 und schon werden Dir Deine Dateien brav angezeigt.


----------



## DarkPlanet (25. Juni 2002)

Danke, 
das hab ich gemacht *aber* er will immer noch downloaden


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (25. Juni 2002)

Hast Du Deinen Apache auch neu gestartet?
Andere Frage: Hast Du mal einen configtest gemacht (bei Linux: apachectl configtest) ob die Syntax stimmt?

Ansonsten bitte mal nähere Angaben:
OS?
Apache Version?
PHP Version?
Konfiguration bei der Installation?


----------

